# [SOLVED] Unable to turn on built in wifi adapter in my HP pavillion dm1



## rejithkrishnan (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi,
I have a HP dm1 3014au netbook.I am unable to turn on the wifi device in my netbook eventhough in device manager it is says my network adapter is working properly.My wirless adapter is Ralink RT5390. Please help


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unable to turn on built in wifi adapter in my HP pavillion dm1*








and welcome to the Forum

Do you turn it on with a switch or keyboard combination? Has it ever worked or did it just start not working?


----------



## rejithkrishnan (Oct 27, 2011)

No, it has never worked for me.
And it has key board combination switch to turn on.


----------



## rejithkrishnan (Oct 27, 2011)

And in hp wireless assisstant also show no device found.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unable to turn on built in wifi adapter in my HP pavillion dm1*

HP has a string of problems with their wireless cards . . you may have to contact their support


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Unable to turn on built in wifi adapter in my HP pavillion dm1*

Is anything showing in device manager under network adapters for the wireless card?


----------



## nickch (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Unable to turn on built in wifi adapter in my HP pavillion dm1*

did you try deleted the network adapter in device manager and press Scan for hardware changes to install by it self?


----------



## rejithkrishnan (Oct 27, 2011)

The problem got resolved once I reinstalled windows 7.hp laptop comes with so many junk software pre installed.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad it is sorted.


----------

